# Smacksdaddy is ill- happy thoughts for my bud



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

well wishes your way, Smack


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! It was my fault for going in the first place then taking the second solo trip Monday instead of resting. I am headed to work and picking up some different antibiotics on the way. My doctor thinks my walking pneumonia is resistant to Azithromycin after having this crap last year and it did not knock it completely out last week. I'll be fine.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Feel better @Smackdaddy53! I know you gotta be ready to kick that mess!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm feeling better today for sure. I will be slinging lures next week.


----------

